# Gun raffle-



## FYRE926 (Dec 31, 2000)

The Homer Fire Department located in Calhoun County is holding a Gun-A-Day raffle. Tickets are $20 each.​
Raffle begins September 1, 2012 
Last winner will be drawn September 30, 2012 
All winners are subject to NICS check 
Failure to pass the background check will cause you to forfeit the prize. 
Winners are determined by the evening MI Daily lottery 3 digit drawn each evening at 7:30pm est. 
Winners must claim their prize at Gander Mountain, Coldwater, MI within 30 days 
If the raffle ticket for the daily number has not been sold, a drawing from the pool of raffle stubs from the tickets sold will take place at the Homer Fire Department between 7:30pm-8pm the same day.

I have been a paid on call firefighter with this department for 25 years. All proceeds will go towards the maintenance and/or purchase of equipment for Homer Firefighters. I hope many members of this forum purchase tickets and if you have friends/family/co-workers who want tickets -Everyone just contact me and I can get you tickets as you desire but they are selling fast so do not delay. Thank you in advance to those who purchase. :coolgleam

Below is a list of the guns being given away by date: 

9/1/12- Savage AIXS 223	
9/2-	Savage 17 HMR	
9/3-	Mossberg Lever Action 30-30	
9/4-	Remington 770 Stainless 30-06	
9/5-	Thompson Center Impact Muzzle Loader	
9/6-	Remington 870 Thumbhole Turkey	
9/7-	H&R Ultra Slug Hunter 20 ga.	
9/8-	Benelli Nova 12 ga.	
9/9-	Mossberg 20 ga. Combo	
9/10-	Stoeger Condor 20 ga.	
9/11-	Henry Golden Boy 22 LR	
9/12-	Smith & Wesson 22 LR	
9/13-	Winchester Tactical 12 ga.	
9/14-	Ruger LCP 380	
9/15-	Beretta NEOS Target 22	
9/16-	Thompson Center Omega Muzzle Loader	
9/17-	Rossi Circuit Judge .45/.410	
9/18-	CZ Military Trainer 22 LR	
9/19-	H&R Pardner Pump 12 ga.	
9/20-	Henry Golden Boy .17 HMR	
9/21-	Mossberg Field 12 ga.	
9/22-	Remington 870 Express 12 ga.	
9/23-	Remington 8870 Nitro 12 ga.	
9/24-	Savage 212 Slug Gun 12 ga.	
9/25-	Savage 93 FXP 22 Mag	
9/26-	Sig Sauer Mosquito 22 LR	
9/27-	Smith & Wesson Sigma .40 cal	
9/28-	Ruger P95 9mm	
9/29-	Stoeger Coach Gun 12 ga.	
9/30-	Taurus Judge .45/.410


----------

